# Snow Foam Sunday....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres a little video that Dave did using one of our snow foam lances and Dodo Juice's Apple ifoam 6+ (lol)

It looked pretty good so I thought we would share it with you guys.

Enjoy!


__
https://flic.kr/p/ptKN4U


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good matey :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Always wonder why these videos are performed on a nice clean car.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Nice, I stopped using snow foam (AD snow and lance from GB here) I think combination of a very long hose and not enough pressure from power washer has never given me thick foam, and I only used it 4 times total.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Always wonder why these videos are performed on a nice clean car.


This car in particular doesnt ever get too dirty to be fair. Its more dust and road grime. I will have to remember to stick up a snow foam video on a dirty vehicle though  I must have one somewhere...


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks good how'd you get it to stick so well?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

JacobDuBois said:


> Looks good how'd you get it to stick so well?


I think its all down to the concentration Dave has on the lance!


----------

